# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 14-04-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 07-04-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "kerkoj nje kenge." (postuar 14-04-2003 nga ilirkapedani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15829

Titulli: "Lypesja" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga Kiki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15827

Titulli: "Te Dua, e Urrej" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga london_girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15825

Titulli: "Ndihme per DreamBox Multimedia" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga metropoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15823

Titulli: "Vriten dy dhe plagosen tre të tjerë në Pejë; njëri prej tyre ishte dëshmitar në gjyqi" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15822

Titulli: "Njerezit..." (postuar 14-04-2003 nga assi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15819

Titulli: "Kerkoj nje vajz per shoqe" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga ROMANTIK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15818

Titulli: "aemren time nuk e pyete" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga ardit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15815

Titulli: "ja edhe une  :ngerdheshje: " (postuar 14-04-2003 nga LEDIANI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15811

Titulli: "Miti Hajdari edhe gjuetia e shtrigave - nga Fatos Lubonja" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga klod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15810

Titulli: "JA KU EDHA DHE UNE" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga omega)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15809

Titulli: "Bagdad  2003  si  Vlora  1997  !!!" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga XimiD)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15806

Titulli: "erdha dhe une" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga TE DUA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15802

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjitheve!" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga gonsheshi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15800

Titulli: "Sekti/Cult of &quot;Scientology&quot; Infiltration in Albania - May be linked to pyramid scams" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15799

Titulli: "Nineteenth-Century Albanian Gay Love Songs" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15797

Titulli: "Shqiptaret Ne Turqi!!!" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga Faik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15795

Titulli: "Vëreni efektin e birrës - ju lus për durim" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga Lekë Rezniqi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15794

Titulli: "ke preferoni??????" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga rina_yll_polar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15793

Titulli: "cilat jan me te bukura???..." (postuar 14-04-2003 nga rina_yll_polar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15792

Titulli: "------Trenafili-----&gt;" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga xengjell)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15791

Titulli: "GEZIM NIKA" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga besarti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15790

Titulli: "dicka nga vetja ime" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga durresaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15788

Titulli: "A eshte rastesi krijimi i universit , pra i qiejve dhe i tokes apo ka nje krijues ?!" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga Muhamed)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15787

Titulli: "M'i lejoni edhe dy fjale" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga fisnik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15786

Titulli: "Si te hakojme nje PC te thjeshte shtepie apo zyre nga largesia....." (postuar 14-04-2003 nga Force-Intruder)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15785

Titulli: "Pritja!!!!!!!!" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga denku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15781

Titulli: "Tak tak ka njeri?   :buzeqeshje: " (postuar 13-04-2003 nga rina_yll_polar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15780

Titulli: "Une jam Shpirti  :buzeqeshje: " (postuar 13-04-2003 nga _ShPiRtI_3)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15778

Titulli: "fllad" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga ardit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15777

Titulli: "Dua..." (postuar 13-04-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15775

Titulli: "Qemal Karaosmani, sekretari i Ismail Qemalit." (postuar 13-04-2003 nga erzeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15774

Titulli: "Ca ju pret me ardh nangli/njoftim" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga sn0m)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15772

Titulli: "A ekziston komunizmi ne Shqiperi" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga TEDI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15769

Titulli: "Shen Maria e Egjiptit, nga Shen Sofroni, patriarku i Jerusalemit" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga klod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15768

Titulli: "Kërcimi - Baleti" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15765

Titulli: "Mendime per Komisionin Parlamentar per kontrollin e fondeve publike." (postuar 13-04-2003 nga Nard)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15763

Titulli: "Regjisori Mihal Luarasi" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15762

Titulli: "Sa vlejnë gafat e Prokurorisë" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15760

Titulli: "Nano e ka shitur Edi Ramën" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15757

Titulli: "Shkolla - Institucione - Universitete për Artin." (postuar 13-04-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15756

Titulli: "Skorceni-njeriu me i rrezikshem ne Evrope!" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15755

Titulli: "Misteri i nje drame" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15754

Titulli: "punimet e mia në fotoshop" (postuar 13-04-2003 nga Osiruz)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15753

Titulli: "A ka ndonje prej jush...?" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga Jeans-boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15746

Titulli: "PERANDORIA ...   amerikane" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15743

Titulli: "Rugova në Pejë në 90-vjetorin e genocidit malazez në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15741

Titulli: "Grupet terroriste, qe perdorin kamikaxet" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15734

Titulli: "Rugova si studiues i personalitetit të Titos në letërsinë shqipe në Kosovë" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga Pitagora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15731

Titulli: "Kosovë : Partitë kundërshtojnë moratoriumin e statusit" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15729

Titulli: "Ja Dhe Shkodrani" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga Armando18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15725

Titulli: "do ju pelqente nje genjeshter e bukur apo e verteta" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga romantiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15724

Titulli: "Po prezantohem dhe unë" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga katastrofali)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15723

Titulli: "Me mire te me kishte perpire Deti...." (postuar 12-04-2003 nga london_girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15722

Titulli: "te flasim shqip" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga permetari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15721

Titulli: "kujdes se &quot;djeg&quot;" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga permetari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15720

Titulli: "Edvin Murati: Kudo përfaqësoj Shqipërinë" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga LORI84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15717

Titulli: "A ju kujtohet lufta per clirimin e somalise?" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga ABUJIHAD)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15715

Titulli: "Klub për Programet kompjuterike të Artit." (postuar 12-04-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15712

Titulli: "Milan Kundera" (postuar 12-04-2003 nga korçar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15711

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Cili qytet i ka vajzat me te bukura :d
 o 'Tirana' (8 vota)
 o 'Shkodra' (2 vota)
 o 'Vlora' (3 vota)
 o 'tropoja' (3 vota)
 o 'durresi' (2 vota)
 o 'Saranda' (0 vota)
 o 'Pogradeci' (0 vota)
 o 'Korqa' (3 vota)
 o 'elbasani' (4 vota)
 o 'fieri' (2 vota)
 o 'gjirokastra' (0 vota)
 o 'Prishtina' (1 vota)
 o 'Podujeva/besjana' (1 vota)
 o 'Mitrovica' (0 vota)
 o 'Peja' (1 vota)
 o 'Gjakova' (0 vota)
 o 'prizreni' (0 vota)
 o 'gjilani' (0 vota)
 o 'Kacaniku :d' (1 vota)
 o 'Shkupi' (0 vota)
 o 'Tetova' (0 vota)
 o 'Gostivari' (0 vota)
 o 'Kumanova' (0 vota)
 o 'Suhareka' (0 vota)
 o 'Kamenica' (0 vota)
 o 'Klina' (0 vota)
 o 'Struga' (0 vota)
 o 'manastiri' (0 vota)
 o 'Kruja' (0 vota)
 o 'DIBRA' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15591

Sondazh: Ci;i nga keto horror ju poelqen..??
 o 'Scream' (3 vota)
 o 'I know what you did last summer...' (2 vota)
 o 'Urban Legend' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15552

Sondazh: A besoni se anetaret prezantohen me fotot e tyre te verteta?
 o 'Po i besoj.' (15 vota)
 o 'Jo nuk i besoj.' (14 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15373

Sondazh: Kush ju pelqen me shum?
 o 'Adelina Ismaili' (11 vota)
 o 'Bleona Qerreti' (5 vota)
 o 'Leonora Jakupi' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15288

Sondazh: A kualifikofet s
 o 'JO nuk kualifikohet' (0 vota)
 o 'PO kualifikohet' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15232

Sondazh: Do jemi fitues?!
 o 'Po' (7 vota)
 o 'Jo' (5 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15072

Sondazh: Shqiperi : Irlande
 o '1' (15 vota)
 o 'X' (2 vota)
 o '2' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15060

Sondazh: ENSTEIN NEWTON?
 o 'ENSTEIN' (2 vota)
 o 'NEWTON' (0 vota)
 o 'SCIENCE IS CRAZY' (0 vota)
 o 'TECHNOPHOBE  :buzeqeshje: ' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14704


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

14 04:
 o il_buono - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1373

14 04:
 o ilirjana (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3267

14 04:
 o Pavli Dishnica (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3370
 o tonidedja (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3708

14 04:
 o abatifaria (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3829

14 04:
 o INDRITI (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3888

14 04:
 o edinaleca (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4288

14 04:
 o repisti (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5073

14 04:
 o eriseld007 (14) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5272

14 04:
 o dritan_sr (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6338

14 04:
 o TEDI - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6765

14 04:
 o atdhe haziri (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6777

15 04:
 o AfterDark (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=61

15 04:
 o ZeMeR_MiRi (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=152

15 04:
 o Sonila_22_ (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7389

15 04:
 o Vogelushe - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=509

15 04:
 o skerdi (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=722

15 04:
 o kostikaqirjo (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=868

15 04:
 o gjergji shuka (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5847

15 04:
 o albanianpilot (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1055

15 04:
 o anisa (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1660

15 04:
 o eri15 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2655

15 04:
 o koka - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2967

15 04:
 o edona (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3412

15 04:
 o CuTe_TiRoNsE (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3696
 o MrZoRo (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4023

15 04:
 o Ramazan (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4219

15 04:
 o danilo (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4381

15 04:
 o per_qef - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4383

15 04:
 o Dean (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4863


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 07-04-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 171 Anetare te rinj
 o 158 Tema te reja
 o 3,019 Postime te reja
 o 4 Sondazhe te reja

----------

